# Schwimmteich Pumpe 24/7 ?



## Tomy26 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo 

Habe mal eine Frage zur dauer des Pumpenbetriebs.
Noch mal kurz die Infos zum Teich
kein Filter kein UV nur eine Pumpe mit regelbarer Leistung von 7000-20000 Liter
Schwimmteich ca.75qm Filterteiche ca 35-40qm
Letztes Jahr habe ich die Pumpe (ca. 10000Liter Umlauf)Nachts immer per Zeitschalte ausgeschaltet 22-6 Uhr auch weil der Wassereinlauf etwas lauter war.
Nahdem ich den Einlaufstein etwas anders gelegt habe ist es deutlich leiser und ich lasse die Pumpe an.
Sie läuft 24/7 mit ca 7000 Litern Verbrauchsanzeige 34 Watt.

Am Teich habe ich keinen unmittelbaren Unterschied festgestellt ob die Pumpe nachts an oder aus ist.
Wie letztes Jahr war er ca 3-4 Wochen grün das die Sichttiefe bei ca 1 Meter lag, das ist aber jetzt weg.
Nachwievor habe ich einen sehr starken und superglatten Biofilm (5mm dick) (Kieselalgen ?) 
Bis zur Tiefe von 50 cm ist er abgestorbenund beim Frühjahrsputz aus dem Teich befördert, tiefer ist er noch da und die freien Flächen bewachsen leider schon wieder neu.

Gibt es sinnvolle Gründe die Pumpe 24/7 laufen zu lassen sonst würde ich die Zeitschaltung wieder aktivieren.


----------



## bernias (13. Mai 2020)

So wie Du Deinen Teich beschreibst, sehe ich keinen Grund, die Pumpe laufen zu lassen.
ICH würde sie noch länger ausschalten.


----------



## samorai (13. Mai 2020)

Falsch, Wasser will bewegt sein um sich besser zu regenerieren. 
Unbewegtes Wasser wird nie eine Art "Frische" haben, ausserdem bringt ein ständiger Umlauf Sauerstoff mit und diese sogenannten Gammelecken haben es viel schwerer.


----------



## bernias (14. Mai 2020)

Dann schau Dir mal den Teich von @anz111 an.


----------



## Biko (14. Mai 2020)

Wäre es mein Teich, würde ich dir Pumpe durchlaufen lassen. Bewegtes Wasser ist immer sauerstoffreicher und das ist in jedem Fall ein Vorteil für die Wasserqualität. Und bei 37 Watt sind das hochgerechnet auf die + 8 Stunden 0,3 KWh also vielleicht 8 Cent pro Tag. 
Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Tomy26 (15. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, geht sich nicht um den Preis bei 34 Watt.
Sondern um besser oder nicht, aber das mit dem bewegten und sauerstoffreichem Wasser hört sich besser an.


----------



## Lion (17. Mai 2020)

hallo Frank,
wie schon geschrieben, Pumpe laufen lassen.
Sobald jedoch Leute schwimmen möchten, würde ich die Pumpe während dieser
Zeit aus Sicherheitsgründen ausschalten. (vom Strom kplt. trennen)
 Léon


----------



## Biko (17. Mai 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Sobald jedoch Leute schwimmen möchten, würde ich die Pumpe während dieser
> Zeit aus Sicherheitsgründen ausschalten.


... oder für Schwimmteiche besser geeignete 12Volt Pumpen verwenden. Ich habe in meinem Teich 3 davon in Betrieb.

Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> die Pumpe während dieser
> Zeit aus Sicherheitsgründen ausschalten. (vom Strom kplt. trennen)




..... Oder gleich auf Luftheber umsteigen


----------



## Tomy26 (11. Juni 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Oder gleich auf Luftheber umsteigen


Leider nicht möglich da ich 20 cm Höhenunterschied überwinden muss.
Als ich den Teich geplant habe war die Möglichkeit eines Lufthebers leider nie Thema und jetzt währe der Aufwand zu hoch.
Von rechts nach links 20cm und von hinten nach vorne je Teich 10cm Höhenunterschied.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2020)

Hi, du musst die Luftheber ja nicht über deinen " Filter " laufen lassen, in einem Koiteich im Nachbarort pumpen zwei Luftheber das Teichwasser schön im Kreis, einfach so, wegen Strömung und Sauerstoff

Als Gegenstromanlage oder um das Wasser frisch zu halten würde das bei dir sicher auch reichen, aber da du eh schon einen relativ niedrigen Stromverbrauch hast..... Naja war nur ein Gedanke, wegen der Sicherheit...
Gruss Patrick


----------

